# Illegal Minors Are to Receive $17,613



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Obama budgets $17,613 for every new illegal minor, more than Social Security retirees get | Washington Examiner

Is social security safe? You know, that ponzi scheme into which we've all been forced? You know how they are loathe to give a cost of living increase to our seniors? The seniors who have paid into the system??


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

What a crock of sh#t. We bust are buts paying in so they can give it away to some punk who probably will become a fugitive.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Obama budgets $17,613 for every new illegal minor, more than Social Security retirees get | Washington Examiner
> 
> Is social security safe? You know, that ponzi scheme into which we've all been forced? You know how they are loathe to give a cost of living increase to our seniors? The seniors who have paid into the system??


CRIMINAL FOREIGN SPOOR.

Corrected


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I bid $2,000. For $2,000 I can get them home just fine.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And you still think Obama is a natural born citizen?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> I bid $2,000. For $2,000 I can get them home just fine.


I'll bid $1,850 each for the gov. to pay me.
I will buy a plane and personally fly the turds to their home airport and drop them off, from 5k feet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Denton, you managed to piss me off higher than I normally am at those washinton turds.
I am tired of being a public trough.
I feel like a whore that has been screwed, slapped in the face and had my money stolen, all with no climax, then kicked to the curb!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Obamazz is pushing his luck once again ,, It's a crying shame the Azzhole is still in office ,, or better ************************ planet .


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Man,,,,, You got to be kidding. I been the fence about who to vote for.

Obama just helped me decide.

Mostly 16 and 17 years old?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Buying Mexico flags to wave while they riot ain't cheap. 17K should about cover it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And this hero is begging on the street....What a F'ed up country!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shows where his loyalties lie. With future democrat voters. He vetoes a bill to give military a raise and a budget increase, then turns around and gives the money to illegals.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> Shows where his loyalties lie. With future democrat voters. He vetoes a bill to give military a raise and a budget increase, then turns around and gives money to illegals.


 *OUR* money to illegals


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's all in keeping with obama's plan to destroy our country and bring it to it's knees so we will be easier to control.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My "Pissed Off" quotient just exceeded the maximum allowable amount for the day.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope Michelle gives him herpes.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

$17,613 = 1467.75/month
This is more than my 83 yr old mother-in-law gets for her SS. #sigh.

Standby for aggressive activity because that will not be enough for them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More Oblunder bull shit. This is the same kind of crap the Hildabeast will bring to the table, and in spades. Criminals and traitors both. The illegals have not contributed a dime and they get a double scoop of entitlements? The storm approaches!


----------

